# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  أسهل طريقة لإصلاح عيب اتصل بالبائع بضغطة زر نوكيا N73

## kojyy

أحبائى الكرام كلنا جرب العديد من الطرق ولا داعى لذكرها 
اليوم يثبت فريق الانفنتى أنه فريق قوى جدا وكل يوم نكتشف ميزة فى دونجل البيست 
لن أطيل عليكم . 
بعد توصيل الهاتف نذهب لقائمة Repair  ونقوم بالضغط على Local Sx4 Auth كما بالصورة وجرب بنفسك    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     دمتم بخير

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## rami9

الاختيار غير نشط

----------


## kojyy

> الاختيار غير نشط

 مرحبا بك اخى رامى وباستفساراتك .
بخصوص الصورة الموضحة فهى صورة ارشادية ولكى تكون الاختيارات نشطه نتبع الآتى :
1- نقوم بتوصيل البست والتورنيدو ( او الجاف مثلا )
2- نقوم بفتح واجهة البست 
3- فى قائمة connect يوجد اختيارين com or usb
4- نختار com وسنجد به بوكس التورنيدو 
5- من قائمة flash نقوم بتوصيل الهاتف بالتورنيدو ونضغط check
بعد قراءة بيانات الهاتف نذهب لقائمة repair فنجد جميع الاختيارات نشطة  
اى استفسار معك للمتابعة وتقبل مرورى

----------


## noaman22000

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## king of royal

متاااااااااااابعه ممتازه

----------


## khalidovitch

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## احمدعمر6

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------

